# can someone with the m audio mobile help me out here...



## takman (Oct 13, 2009)

I decided to go with the m-audio mobile pre usb and galaxy spl meter....and i want to get this sorted before i buy them....

I cant seem to get a definite answer on this...and i have looked through the cabling sticky and have ran searches...but i am still confused...

the only thing that came close to answering my question was this thread....


http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tion-about-galaxy-140-m-audio-mobile-pre.html


I think this is how it goes...

i have a cable like this already...










so the 1/8" TRS will plug into the galaxy (cable pictured above), then i will use an RCA to TS adaptor to plug into the m audio interface 1/4" jack that says *CH.2 inst/line*? that i have circled in green...










So i think it goes something like this....

galaxy SPL 1/8" to RCA, then RCA to TS adaptor, plugged into the CH.2 Inst/line on the interface
ECM8000 into the CH.2 XLR ( circled in red)
my two monitors plugged into the TS OUTPUTS 2/R 1/L circled in blue

is this correct?

*edit: * i dont see my pictures showing.....

heres a pic of the back of the mobile pre usb

http://www.m-audio.com/images/global/media_hqpics/MobilePre_back.jpg

and the cable that i have, that i was refering to was the picture of the 1/8" TRS that splits to two RCA plugs in the cabling sticky...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You require 5 posts (anti-spam) before you can post pictures. We have a post padding thread for that purpose.

Anyway, if you have an ECM8000 microphone, you don't plug the Galaxy (or any SPL meter) into your soundcard. The purpose of the SPL meter is to establish a ~75dBSPL level at the listening position when running the Check Levels routine (since there is no other way to know the SPL level). The SPL meter is simply held in the hand while you adjust the receiver volume to 75dB at the listening position, and then put away.. Any cheap SPL meter will do, although a Galaxy will certainly do the job.

The ECM8000 is simply plugged into the mic input - that's it.

Be sure to run the soundcard calibration before you begin any measurements. (line-out to line-in with all other cables removed).

brucek


----------



## takman (Oct 13, 2009)

why are people bothering to buy the better meter (galaxy) over the RS meter then if any cheap meter will do? Why is there a hookup schemtatic for the SPL meter to soundcard?

is it for those who are using a BFD and EQ?

At some point in the future, im going to need to buy a xenyx802 mixer. Right now i thought i could skip it since the mobile pre usb will do what i need.....but is better to use the 802 in the set-up since you show where to set in the dials? if i strictly use the mobile, then i will have to experiment with where to set the channel dial?

thanks for the help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

takman said:


> why are people bothering to buy the better meter (galaxy) over the RS meter then if any cheap meter will do?


The Galaxy meter gives the added option of making full range measurements (i.e., subs + main speakers), whereas the RS meter is primarily suitable for the sub only. So basically there's no reason to get the Galaxy unless you think you might want to look at full-range response.



> At some point in the future, im going to need to buy a xenyx802 mixer. Right now i thought i could skip it since the mobile pre usb will do what i need.....but is better to use the 802 in the set-up since you show where to set in the dials? if i strictly use the mobile, then i will have to experiment with where to set the channel dial?


Again, no reason to go with this advanced set up unless you want to measure full-range response. If all you care about is your subs, the Radio Shack meter and a basic sound card is all you need.

If you are looking ahead to maybe doing full-range measurements at some point in the future - the Mobile Pre has a built-in mic pre amp and phantom power, so you would not need the Xenyx 802. That's only needed for basic sound cards without a mic pre amp.

That said, it would pay to do some research before you buy the Mobile Pre. Some mic-pre sound cards have been a problem with REW. I'd do a search of this Forum and make sure people have had success with it. If you can find a thread with someone using it, and they posted a graph, then it worked for them.

Barring that, look for on-line reviews of the Mobile Pre and see what other users have to say about it. Negative reviews might not matter if what they're complaining about has no relevance to your application for REW. (Example: "A singer with a powerful, dynamic voice will make it clip." Not relevant for REW.) Also pay attention in both positive and negative reviews to what operating system they are using - the only ones that are relevant to you are the ones using the same as yours. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> why are people bothering to buy the better meter (galaxy) over the RS meter then if any cheap meter will do?


As Wayne says, it's a one item solution for full range measuring. You don't require a microphone, or a microphone preamp (either in the form of a XENXY mixer or soundcard with integral mic peamp). The output of the Galaxy is a proper line level to plug directly into any soundcard. It's the cheapest way to go.



> Right now i thought i could skip it since the mobile pre usb will do what i need


It will - I see no reason to purchase a mixer. The mobile pre has a mic preamp with phantom power.



> if i strictly use the mobile, then i will have to experiment with where to set the channel dial?


Experiment? That's what this is all about. You'll have to do lots of 'experimenting' no matter which way you go. That's the fun of it.

brucek


----------



## takman (Oct 13, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The Galaxy meter gives the added option of making full range measurements (i.e., subs + main speakers), whereas the RS meter is primarily suitable for the sub only. So basically there's no reason to get the Galaxy unless you think you might want to look at full-range response.
> 
> Again, no reason to go with this advanced set up unless you want to measure full-range response. If all you care about is your subs, the Radio Shack meter and a basic sound card is all you need.
> 
> ...


thanks for the response wayne...

heres my situation. My friend is teaching me how to use a DAW (cubase). So, now of course i want to do it on on my own. While i wait to save for a good PC, I figured i could acoustically treat my room..get everything set-up. And yes, i do need full range.

i also want to get into recording later on.....

i could buy a good interface/sound card right now, because i am going to need it later on. Or i could just buy something cheap, but why not spend a little more now and get something better?

So right now, all i need from a USB soundcard is an XLR with phantom power, and 1/4 TRS outputs for a pair of powered monitors.....thats all really.

I looked at the mobile pre because it was listed in the help section on REW. No matter what though, like you said , there will be negative feedback no matter what product you are looking at. And most of it is probably not relevant to my situation. for the time being all i need from the interface/ sound card to do is run REW.

ive looked at the m audio, tascam, EMU, roland etc. Done searches on here as well...

Really, i'm behind the times with all these new products, technology etc. and i think my head is starting to spin....:blink: But i am trying to learn...and also trying to save myself from spending money needlessly.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> ive looked at the m audio, tascam, EMU, roland etc. Done searches on here as well...


I recently picked up a Tascam US-122L on clearance for $80. It was easy to calibrate, too - which for me is saying a lot, since I find this computer stuff a challenge.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## BK_856er (Oct 23, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I recently picked up a Tascam US-122L on clearance for $80. It was easy to calibrate, too - which for me is saying a lot, since I find this computer stuff a challenge.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


takman needs 1/4" TRS output and the US-122L seems to have RCA outputs only.

I'm thinking of picking up the Tascam to get into the world of REW with a laptop running XP. Does it get the basic stamp of approval for REW use?

BK


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Others have successfully used it, so yes. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## BK_856er (Oct 23, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Others have successfully used it, so yes. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks, Wayne. :clap:

Sorry for the threadjack, but the US-122L came up so I hopefully this is a fair question...

If I intend to run a phantom powered mic to the XLR input for REW use, does it matter which input I use for the soundcard calibration? For example, with appropriate adapters do I (1) route the RCA output to the 1/4" TS line-level input, or (2) route the RCA output to the XLR input, and if so should the phantom power be on or off for the calibration? :scratch:

BK


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> (1) route the RCA output to the 1/4" TS line-level input


Yes to choice #1.

The XLR input offer very high gain and is not suitable to receive a line-level signal. The difference in response that the XLR route offers is insignificantly different than the line level route.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What brucek said. During calibration I found that I had to push the level higher than what the instruction window recommended, to -3 dB FS, if I recall. Anything lower got me a really whacked-out graph.

Here's a thread that offers some tips for the Tascam 144, information that's also valid for the 122L.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## BK_856er (Oct 23, 2009)

Many thanks!


----------



## takman (Oct 13, 2009)

so i ended up buying the M-audio fast track ultra, and M-audio bx8a studio monitors..

both the output of the soundcard and input of the speaker is TRS..

After reading through the cabling sticky and help section on REW..im still not clear..

I need a mono signal right? Do i need an adaptor that splits the TRS into 2 TS plugs? or no adaptor at all? I have some TS cables...but im not sure now what do...

i just need help on this...since i have phantom power on the soundard...i just hook the ecm to it, and the soundcard to my laptop...so that part is easy..


edit:

i think this thread http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...18371-m-audio-mobile-pre-ecm-8000-issues.html answers my question...

i just plug my TS to TS cable into the TRS output on my soundcard to the TRS input on the my speakers...and the TS cable turns it into mono..

is this correct?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> After reading through the cabling sticky and help section on REW..im still not clear..
> 
> I need a mono signal right? Do i need an adaptor that splits the TRS into 2 TS plugs?


The output from the sound card is a mono balanced signal. No splitter is needed, a TS plug will automatically convert it to mono unbalanced. IOW, a TS plug will work fine.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## takman (Oct 13, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The output from the sound card is a mono balanced signal. No splitter is needed, a TS plug will automatically convert it to mono unbalanced. IOW, a TS plug will work fine.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


hey thanks wayne...



> The output from the sound card is a mono balanced signal


The online manual http://www.m-audio.com/images/global/manuals/071206_FTUltra_UG_EN01.pdf says



> Six balanced/unbalanced line outputs on TRS jacks


is that the same as what you told me?


----------

